# Waiting for Paint Ball and Pretty



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

So exciting to have these two girls kid in a month!

Paint Ball and Pretty are almost a month out! PB is due February 14th (possible Valentine's babies!) and Pretty is due the 16th. 

Leaning Tree PC. Paint Ball is bred to Culver Family Farms Dunker (paint buck). Hope for girls out of her! :kidred: PB has been shown in ABGA but at our county fair she was the Reserve Overall % Boer Goat. This is her second kidding, first one with me though. I would imagine she has twins, maybe even triplets. 

Parker's Gourmet CFF Pretty is bred to Capriole's Twitch (traditional). And hope for boys for market wethers out of her! :kidblue: She was the Overall Boer Goat at our county fair so she will be going to some ABGA shows this year to see how she will do. She is a really thick doe and this is her first kidding. She was born in 2013. Ignore her dirt on her, she loves laying in the dirties places. She will be getting a bath as soon as we get a warm day! I would also imagine twins maybe triplets. Hopefully not more as she is as round as a barrel!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice looking does, don't forget to share baby pix


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great!! Can't wait to see what they give you.  

This was PB just a couple weeks out last year. She had BIG twins.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh wow she is a lot bigger this year! Hopefully just triplets.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

The girls are down to a month! Cannot wait to see their babies! PB is getting quite the udder already and Pretty is just starting.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I've always liked PB. So glad we get to see updates on her  
I really like Pretty too. Hope you get some paint girls from PB and wethers from pretty. 
Good luck, can't wait to see what they have


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck they look like nice does and are bred to good bucks. Those should be some nice kids


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Finally we got a nice day!! So the girls got brushed and their pictures taken  (Pretty just needs a bath, her mud spots wont brush out  )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lookin' great! Pretty is so cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are such beautiful girls, just a few more weeks, very exciting! 
Pretty reminds me so much of my son's FB doe, Peanut who is also due with her first kidding next month, their expressions, shape of face, and eyes are soooo alike! Way too cute  

Love those bucks, but especially that paint, he's a hunk


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

They have such sweet faces!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you! 

I also love her face, she has really come out of her shell in the last year that I have had her. She used to be a wild girl but ever since becoming pregnant she just wants all the attention she can get. 

Pretty is related to ROR1 Fixin' To Party thus her name of Fixin' Pretty.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm not sure why I haven't been thinking about Capriole's Scruples but she is due a few days after Pretty on the 23rd. She has more of an udder than Pretty. She was standing horrible in these pictures, she has a much flatter back than it appears. I'm thinking twins, maybe single with her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, love Scruples.  Is she bred to Twitch?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah she is bred to Twitch. Should be a really interesting match since they are very similar in structure. 

Do you know where Valors color he produces comes from? Is it his dam or sire? I have never seen any pictures of Styles Honor so I was just wondering.  Scruples has some color on the inside of one of her front legs but other than that she is traditional.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All very exciting! How old is Paint Ball? The paint buck is very handsome


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry... forgot to check back until now! I'm not sure where the color is coming from in Valor's lines. Style is also traditional as was Flash My Cash and all the goats in his lines. 

It's probably coming from Ruger/V808... Style has V808, doesn't she?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> All very exciting! How old is Paint Ball? The paint buck is very handsome


PB just turned 2, she was born 12/2012. Thank you! He threw some nice babies last year so we shall see what he throws this year. His sire will probably be ennobled this year so that is pretty exciting.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sorry... forgot to check back until now! I'm not sure where the color is coming from in Valor's lines. Style is also traditional as was Flash My Cash and all the goats in his lines.
> 
> It's probably coming from Ruger/V808... Style has V808, doesn't she?


Its okay 

Style has RRD T307 but Scrupes has V808 on her sire's side. Twitch has V808 though so we might get some color with these two! That would be pretty funny as both parents are basically traditional and their backgrounds are as well.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

The girls got their tails trimmed today. 
Paint Ball's udder is really growing as well!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

7 days left!! Kinda worried about Pretty's udder as she doesn't have much at all. Each side is about the size of a softball.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been totally fooled by bags this last year so I say don't stress lol. I had a ff that had no bag kid.and bam had a nice bag, just recently had a doe develop a small bag over night, since I bought her bred and no clue when she was due I moved her the next day, still a small bag. Right before she kidded she had a dairy looking bag lol. So I wouldn't stress over it


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Babies soon for Paint Ball! Her udder is big this morning and ligaments are totally gone!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

So close


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Paint Ball ! :stars:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Of course I have to leave for work and she is starting to act different! At least my dad is here! She is laying way off by her self and moaning more than normal.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you will be coming back to babies, she looks ready for sure.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> Sounds like you will be coming back to babies, she looks ready for sure.


 She needs to wait until 4 o'clock when I can be off work and back home! :GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope she waits for you , but at least she will be in your Dad's care , so that's comforting for you  BTW , lovely place you have there


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Just texted my dad and nothing yet and no new mucous. Thank you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thats good , she's probably waiting for her mamma


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Just sleeping!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , she looks sooooo big laying there , lol….like a sleeping giant 
She's holding out making sure those babies are cooked to perfection


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha yeah she does look super big from above! She is at the point where she cannot get comfortable no matter what position she lays in so there is a lot of laying down and sitting going on to get the babies into position. Yes she is cooking them a little longer, hopefully she has them this weekend. I am off of work tomorrow through Monday so she better have them before Tuesday.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you should fake her out and talk to her about you being all so busy and all and having to run to work and stay late then leave…….tiptoe back in a hour later :coffee2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha that's funny!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Not much difference, maybe a little more udder today but that's about it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , i don't think she could get any rounder , lol…
Poor thing , i don't know how they get around as well as they do when pregnant !


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh my goodness , i don't think she could get any rounder , lol&#8230;
> Poor thing , i don't know how they get around as well as they do when pregnant !


I know she is like as round as a barrel! She really waddles


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Whoa, wide load coming through. actually, she is built like a tanker truck, with legs. 

They waddle, until the buck accidentally gets mixed in with them, and then they can scoot along quite fast! Saw that happen today with my doe who is due in eight days. Round or not, when they really NEED to move, they can.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Well today is PB's day 150 and she just seems to be sleeping in the sun all day! She is really hollowed out in her tail but that's about it! I hope she kids within 24 hours. [






ATTACH]88331[/ATTACH]


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck!
Hope she kids soon, those stinkers sure like to keep us waiting don't they?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah they do, we have 4 that are due anytime so they are sure keeping us busy!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Her udder is hard as a rock!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like she's ready to roll! Can't wait for some baby pics, Boer kids are the best


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Still nothing, how long can they go with a hard udder? 24 hours? This is her tonight, you can see how much she has dropped!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its funny , when i first saw the above picture , at first i thought she kidded and that was a baby next to her , but i didn't see the white part of the full size goat next to her , just the dark colored head , lol…Im tired and not feeling well , thats my excuse and i didn't use my glasses as usual , lol.. 

She does look like she dropped a lot , hopefully she will rock and roll soon !
Cant wait to see baby pictures


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha nope just another goat!  I hope she does and doesn't go much longer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, she looks CLOSE! :leap: I'd say she'll kid sometime tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Good luck!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Well no babies, I'm giving up in hopes she will kid. Pretty who is due tomorrow is looking closer in her behind than PB is, just PB has a much larger udder than Pretty.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Geez, they can't hold out much longer


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope they both go soon for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Any update on the girls? I hope they kid soon!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Nothing yet, every time I think PB's udder is tight it seems to grow in size thus not being tight anymore. She is so uncomfortable and we keep telling her if she just pushes them out it won't be so bad! She is probably waiting until tomorrow morning when everyone is going off to work or school.

Pretty is just hanging in there as well, I don't want her to go yet as her udder is so small.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

The girls were only in with the bucks for a few days and then never came back into heat after pulling them. PB was in with Dunker from September 17th-20th thus making her window of being due from February 14th-17th. Pretty was different as she was in longer but I know when she was in heat as her first days she was in heat. She was in heat September 18th-20th with a big day of breeding on the 19th. She stayed in with Twitch until the 26th but didn't get bred after the 20th. So she would be due the 15/16th through the 20th. So my overall question would be how long before we should be concerned about them kidding? Given they don't kid before their last day of being due.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I have herd of does going till day 164 but that's the longest I have heard and it was an alpine doe if I remember right.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

RPC said:


> Well I have herd of does going till day 164 but that's the longest I have heard and it was an alpine doe if I remember right.


Ugh I hope they don't go that long!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry, they will kid when they are ready  
We've had does go 5 days over their last possible due date. 
In fact, last month we had one due on Sunday, and she kidded the following Saturday. We have had 6 does kid this year and so far all have been 1-5 days overdue except 1.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Well PB is in labor!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Go Paint Ball :leap::stars:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!! :woohoo:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is cracking me up! Every time I leave to give her space she freaks out crying for me! Like she wants me to be here with her  so needless to say I am just sitting out here with her while she labors!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww she wants her mamma with her 
Maybe you can order take out and they'll deliver to the barn , lolol. 
I'd bring you coffee if I was closer 
Hopefully it all goes quickly !
Been thinking about you guys today


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww she wants her mamma with her
> Maybe you can order take out and they'll deliver to the barn , lolol.
> I'd bring you coffee if I was closer
> Hopefully it all goes quickly !
> Been thinking about you guys today


Haha yeah I am in the house getting lunch really quick so she better not try and have them now!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

About time!!  lol I keep.coming on here checking to see kids. Good luck to the both of you can't wait to see them


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

We are waiting for you Paint Ball


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay for babies:stars:


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I have been following and THE ANTICIPATION IS KILLING ME!!!...lol


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

It's killing me too!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Girl!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

YAY!!! Congratulations...woohoo!!! And she looks like a good size girl


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is pretty small actually, just like 5 pounds or so. Going back in to grab the next baby...


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Boy!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh how sweet  And she looks like a great momma! 
I guess I was way off on your girl...lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute!! Congrats! Traditional though? Really? :lol: Aren't these out of Dunker?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Another boy!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah all traditional!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Really good weights- the girl was 6.6 second boy was 9.2 and the last boy was 8.0.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !! Beautiful babies 
Yay for Paint Ball !!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is very attentive to all three!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww that's awesome!! Great job to you and Paint Ball. You should name the eight pounder, Eight Ball lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!:wahoo::stars:
They're so cute! Congrats


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Terrific looking kids but I really like the one with the brown spot on the back.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I really like that one as well! He is a cutie


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!! Big congrats.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! Congrats on the new babies! So very cute.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Love those traditionals! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , i want the one on the red blanket , lol.. 
The name Eight Ball is perfect , that's a great name ! 
Should go with a "pool" theme for them !


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Awwww , i want the one on the red blanket , lol..
> The name Eight Ball is perfect , that's a great name !
> Should go with a "pool" theme for them !


Im thinking of naming the girl Splash (like a paint ball goes splash) but I think the Crossroads girls named one of PB's babies Splash last year. But I still might name her that because it would be different  Both the boys will be market wethers but they can still get names.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I always liked the name Splash  I knew a cute paint horse named Splash when i was young , its a nice name 

How about Eight Ball and Que Ball , lol...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay PB. Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!! Mama did a great job, they are beautiful babies ♥


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

They all got their coats on last night because it got down to under freezing. They didn't really have the heat lamp figured out but then when I went out this morning two were laying under it and one was sleeping by PB. I think I will end up pulling the girl here tonight or tomorrow as she is the smallest and is getting pushed out of the way by her brothers.




















Now just waiting for Pretty to kid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice congrats.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty is showing signs of babies in like 24-36 hours! Her udder has tightened. Still not nearly as big as I would like...especially if she has twins or triplets.

I pulled PB's little girl Splash yesterday around noon and she is having the hardest time learning the bottle. I should have introduced it to her the day she was born so that was my fault! It's been a while since I had a bottle baby so I had forgotten.

I attached some cute pictures from yesterday


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh they have the cutest little faces!! They look like really nice kids.  

Yay for Pretty looking close! :wahoo: 

Good luck with Splash.  She'll figure it out once she gets hungry enough. I'd be ready to tube her though if she takes hours and hours to start sucking.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

The boys are insanely huge for being 2 days old! They are really thick through out and their bones are almost double as big to Splash's. Splash just didn't get as much growing room I think  her brothers took all the room! I am excited to see how they grow out and how they do as wethers. 

Thanks  she is starting to get hungry so hopefully she will figure it out soon. 

Pretty has some mucous so just in the early stages of labor! I hope she has triplets so Splash can have a buddy but it depends on how big her udder gets if she has twins. 

Should be an exciting day!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Their faces are just so smoochable!!! 
Yay for Pretty! Can't wait to see what she has


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute kids!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty is in early labor! She is a screamer! When she has a contraction or lightly pushes she just screams!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Go Miss Pretty !!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol, poor Pretty.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I always feel so bad for FF, they are so confused!
View attachment 88949


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww poor baby


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She still has the smallest udder!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cute though , lol.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Both girls so far!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww cute! And congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo Hoo :woohoo::stars: Congrats Pretty , well done :hugs:
Nice little girls you have there  Do you think she's done ?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Boy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww  Done ?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I hope so! Haha. Tough birth! Once I get them all to nurse I'll update on what happened.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!
:woohoo: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty and her bunch of babies  the one laying by her is just sleeping.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , well done Pretty  She's in need of some rest , poor momma


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! Congrats. 
So what's the story?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

So mom went into labor and when she started to push so wasn't getting anywhere. So we put her on the stand and I could only get one finger in. So I just slowly started to move my finger around and felt a bag like an inch in Pretty. She wasn't dilated enough basically but the bag was right there. The bag I was feeling was her water bag and once that popped she started to really push. The first baby was the small girl and when she started coming I could only feel a head and no feet. I broke her bag and a foot came flying out and then her head. So she had one foot back. The second girl was hard on Pretty. She has a huge head! She seemed to do much better when the bags popped and she could get the babies out better. After the girl was out Pretty was so spooked. She wanted nothing to do with them! She layed down and started to push again and out came a placenta from one of the girls! So I said yeah she's done! A few minutes went by and she started contracting again! So I went back in and didn't feel a head just more placenta. Again waited a few minutes and she started pushing! So I go back in and there is another baby! But this sack just felt weird it was really big, once he came out he was like sideways and he had meconium on him. Pretty really didn't do anything with them cleaning wise but she was a FF but once the second born girl who is the strongest baby started looking for milk she was starting to realize they were her babies. But she's doing good now! I pulled the first girl last night and she has the bottle down good.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is some updated pictures- These are PB's boys Cash and Dash. (her girl Splash is in the garage so she didn't get her pictures taken today)


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

And here is some of Pretty's girl and her boy. (again her girl is in the garage so she didn't get her picture taken today) I still don't have names for any of them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWWW so adorable !!! You sure had your work cut out for you , but you did awesome , you should be very proud of yourself 
I love the buckling in the last of the first pictures you put up. He has freckles on the side of his neck. Soooooo adorable , every one of them 
Congrats again


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They're sooo cute! I LOVE the ears on Pretty's kids.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I know he does have like spots! They were more connected when he was born but they have separated as he has grown. 

I love their ears also, my absolute favorite in all the babies is Pretty's biggest girl. I love how wide she is and her coloring is like a milk chocolate color. 

Now it's Scruples turn!! (She is included up in this thread) She is due tomorrow but isn't showing signs of going tomorrow. Only biggest thing is her stomach dropped early this morning which usually means soon that I have found. Thinking she only has a single maybe small twins. Then I'm done with my own does until the end of March!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Scruple babies soon! Her stomach has really dropped and she is lightly pushing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! :wahoo:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Huge






Girl!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

That should say huge girl haha


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

A boy!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

The girl came out wanting food asap! Crazy! She was trying to suck the bulb and my finger while I was cleaning her mouth out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They are beautiful.  I love that mark on the doe's head!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Awe, they are so pretty! Congratulations 
I have had a couple this year that were sucking like that when they came out...lol


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you  they are big kids for a first timer! She had some trouble with the first girl, she is 7.9 pounds. The boy was 8.8.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

big twins. nice looking


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww  I can't take it , these Boer babies are going to kill me for sure :faint:

Im in love with the doeling , she is soooo adorable but so is her brother :hugs:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you  I really like these babies! Just have babies all over the place now!! It's going to be so hard to decide on who to show and raise and who to sell! In all the years of raising I have only kept one of my own babies and I gave her to a young lady who I awarded her the scholarship for. So I will be keeping some of my own babies this year! I have 2 more of my own to kid but total we still have 8 more to kid. 

Prettys girl has really taken the bottle and PB's girl is still slowly learning but is doing so much better. They were both drinking about 5-8 oz every 4 hours but we are having some diarrhea issues so I backed them down to 5 oz. I picked some medicine up today to help them so hopefully it will get better. They will be getting baths later today as they have pooped all over each other! Yuck!


----------

